# MacG Mobile prob d'affichage



## pwab (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour
depuis que je suis passé à ios4 sur mon 3GS l'appli Mag Mobile me met tout le texte de la news justifié à gauche et avec un mot par ligne.

exemple:

MacG
mobile
ne
fonctionne 
plus

Que faire ?

merci pour votre aide et ce service super bien informé.

Bill


----------

